# My new baby.



## Hitman2/3 (Mar 28, 2008)

My newest toy, Springfield Armory Loaded MC Operator. I got it off of Gun broker for $950, only had a few hundred rounds though it. I took it out to the range today and it shot like a dream. At 30yds the rounds went right were I wanted them to with relative ease. I love this gun.:)


----------



## 275ANGER! (Mar 28, 2008)

I hate you! I have been wanting that same model for a while. $950 huh? I wish my college broke-ass could afford it.  Wait! I could if I did not drink as much :doh:.


----------



## irnbndr (Mar 28, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> I hate you! I have been wanting that same model for a while. $950 huh? I wish my college broke-ass could afford it.  *Wait! I could if I did not drink as much* :doh:.



Thats crazy talk!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 29, 2008)

Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms.  The 3 mainstays of life, not a Government Department.


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice shooter...

275... dont stop drinking.. theres plenty of guns.. but only one liver..


----------



## Cabbage Head (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice little pistol there!


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Mar 29, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> I hate you! I have been wanting that same model for a while. $950 huh? I wish my college broke-ass could afford it.  Wait! I could if I did not drink as much :doh:.




What ever you do don't stop drinking, its a natural part of life.>:{


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have an MC operator, one of the better shooting 1911 I own. I think I paid about $1200 for mine about 5 years ago. Seems you got one hell of a deal!


----------



## Hitman2/3 (Mar 29, 2008)

J.A.B. said:


> I have an MC operator, one of the better shooting 1911 I own. I think I paid about $1200 for mine about 5 years ago. Seems you got one hell of a deal!



Tell me about it. I had wanted one for a while but just couldn't bring myself to pay the $1200-$1350 price tag. I just happened to find this one on the Auction side of GB, and only had to beat out one guy. Lucky as hell .


----------



## gunnerjohn (Mar 29, 2008)

No matter how good you think it shoots, throw the stock bushing away and get a Briley Spherical one installed.  You won't believe what the accuracy will become.  I love mine, but its had a lot of hot rodding done to it.


----------

